
Airbnb's Original 10-slide Pitch Deck - taylorbuley
http://tiffanyk.com/post/10611384492/honored-nathanblec-shared-original-airbnb
======
pedalpete
the best part of this example is how simple and accessible it makes the
business, if you are familiar with it or not.

